# Help. Renault Master flashing dashboard light? French handbo



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

There is a flashing red light on the screen on the dashboard between the STOPand SERV light. As we have not yet received the english version of our Renault handbook can anyone help as instructions are in French.

When the engine goes off and key is removed this light flashes red steadily.
From what I can gather it is something to do with the key code/alarm/immobiliser.
Can anyone help?
We had a radio fitted at Halfords today and he noted that the fuse for the radio and internal ceiling lights was not present. Would this affect it if he inserted a fuse????

Haven't got a clue?

This is what is written in French
STSTEME ANTIDEMARRAGE.
Temoin antidemarrage 
Il interdit le demarrage du vehicule a toute personne de disposant pas de la cle codee contacteur-demarreur du vehicle.


It goes on but unless you speak french its pointless writing more.

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Chrisgog,

It doesn't translate directly in English, and my French is crap, but basically, as far as I can tell, it is saying that the vehicle starter needs to be key coded. 

MC


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Don't know why that is then. I thought it interpreted something like that. The only thing we have done is put in a new radio and they found a fuse was missing. Looks like we have to phone renault in the morning then as you dont give a key code anymore.
A right pain in the jacksy this?


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Hi,
We used to have a renault car, the flashing red light is just an indicator to show that the imobiliser is working.

There is a chip in key and a reciever around the lock, if the lock is forced the engine still will not start as there is no chip to unlock the imobiliser.

Did it not come with a radio?? If not they would remove the fuse to stop the possibilty of a loose live wire shorting somthing out.

Cheers for now
Matt :roll: 8O  8O :wink: :roll:


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

No there was no radio provided and you could be right that a fuse was taken out because of this. 
It is so frustrating looking at the manual without understanding it
Thanks


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*flashing light?*

Hi I think you will find that it is telling you that the system is working ok and that if you do not have the chipped key you will not be able to start the van, some makers have a system to overcome the imobiliser by some sort of procces in an emergency after contacting them. for some help with translation look up SYSTRAN on the net you can have a free translation of up to a hundred words. Hope that helps


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

This is what I think it is saying (schoolboy french and Google):

SYSTEM ANTI STARTING (Immobiliser) .

Anti starting (Immobiliser) warning light.

Starting of the vehicle prohibited by any person not having the coded key for the ignition switch of the vehicle.


mike


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Weldted and Mike
At least we can stop worrying now
Chris


----------

